
Show HN: Binary to text encoding with safe64 and safe32 - kstenerud
https://github.com/kstenerud/safe64
======
kazinator
> "uses an alphabet of 32 characters from the single-byte UTF-8 set"

Has the word ASCII become such a pariah?

~~~
kstenerud
Many people don't realize they're the same thing in the single byte range.
It's easier this way.

